# St Christopher/Stena Antrim



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi,

Before St Christopher (Sealink) was renamed Stena Antrim she had a refit.
Anybody got any clues as to where this refit took place?  

Much obliged
NT


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

nevillethorndike said:


> Hi,
> 
> Before St Christopher (Sealink) was renamed Stena Antrim she had a refit.
> Anybody got any clues as to where this refit took place?
> ...


Neville,
I can't help you with your enquiry but I am sure that *cambria49* will be able to answer your question when he is next on-line. I'll send him a PM and draw his attention to this thread.
Cheers, (Thumb)


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

Hi NT!

I think it was January 1991, possibly in Dunkerque. I've just arrived at the office so will have to check my records when I go home.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Neville,
There we go! There's not much that gets past *cambria49* on this subject. He is an expert in this field!


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

NT, rereading your message - I presume you mean the refit during which she was renamed? This was when her Duty Free shop was reduced for Larne service.


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

"I presume you mean the refit during which she was renamed? This was when her Duty Free shop was reduced for Larne service."

Cambria49 (J!)

Yessiree!
A friend in N.I. is very interested to find out.

Regards
NT

PS. Thanks very much Ray!


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

OK, she returned to Dover after refit and renaming on 9 January 1991. The question is 'where from?'. My memory says Dunkerque, but I have a note at home indicating the Tyne.

She left Dover for Stranraer on 9 April 1991.


----------

